# Vermeer BC 1250 feed wheel shaft removal



## Chad Lewis (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm new to this site so go easy. I'm just wondering if anyone has knowledge of taking the shaft out of the feed wheel on a BC 1250. I bought this machine last year and the bearing on the floating feed whell is gone. I'm not sure if I should extract the Hub bushing on the bottom first or try to press the shaft out. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Eq Broker (Aug 6, 2018)

If the shaft is damaged, you may need to replace the whole feed wheel as I believe it's welded on the inside of the feed roller as well. You can remove the bearing from the feed roller shaft. If the bearing didn't eat the shaft, you're okay. Simply take emery paper and clean the bearing seat and install a new bearing.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporter
770-420-6400


----------



## Chad Lewis (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks Dave, The shaft actually comes out after you put load on the 5/16" bolt holes supplied on the bushing at the bottom of the feed wheel. then you have to beat it to release the Taper. The shaft then comes right out. Mine is toast so I ordered a new one. Not Cheap ! The real pain in the ass is pulling the entire carraige out with both feed wheels on it to do the job.


----------



## Eq Broker (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Chad,

The shaft can be built back up by a machine shop a lot less expensive than a new one.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## RodneyP (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi Chad,

I am currently working on one of these 1250's with a bad bearing on the sliding feed wheel. I have removed the locking bushing at the bottom of the wheel, but the shaft does not want to come out of the wheel. I am assuming that the shaft comes out the top and I have to remove the snap ring from the bottom of the housing to remove the bearing. Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.

THANKS!


----------



## Chad Lewis (Mar 3, 2019)

RodneyP said:


> Hi Chad,
> 
> I am currently working on one of these 1250's with a bad bearing on the sliding feed wheel. I have removed the locking bushing at the bottom of the wheel, but the shaft does not want to come out of the wheel. I am assuming that the shaft comes out the top and I have to remove the snap ring from the bottom of the housing to remove the bearing. Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> THANKS!


Rodney just to be clear, the tapered bushing is off the shaft at the bottom? Are the key ways out at the top? Is the bearing still attached to the shaft?


----------



## RodneyP (Mar 13, 2019)

Yes, the tapered bushing was off the shaft at the bottom and the bearing was still attached as well as the feed wheel - after attempting to press it apart, the weld of the top flange of the wheel let go, revealing the issue (WOW, that's a lot of rust!).
After grinding all the rust off and removing the shaft, I bought a new shaft and bearing from Vermeer and welded the top flange back onto the wheel, so now it is back going again. Thanks for your reply!


----------

